# Old English Cockapoo



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

This little man is advertised on Preloved..lovely colours but strange description.

Just in case anyone interested...

http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/105119042/apricot-cockerpoo-dog.html


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

9 months old, not old english! 

Ian


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe they meant working english?


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

aww what a cute little boy, such a shame he's unwanted.x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it reads as '9 month old, English cockapoo' with a pause? He looks very pretty


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks so cute and yes, it's 9 month's old, English cockapoo. How sad.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh, sweet. Husband is still very much against a second dog though :-(


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous Poo but Beau and Pixie are enough for me - lottery win and I would definitely have more


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha had to laugh at this one lol had an image of a cockapoo that looked like an old english sheep dog lol xxx


----------

